# Replace Banana Seat Tag Rivet



## Rayray (Sep 26, 2021)

How's it going,
is it possible to change the seat tag rivets myself without remove the vinyl fabric on the banana seat?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 26, 2021)

Not sure about the vinyl, but you need to take the pans apart. It is not something that is easy to do correctly from my understanding.I have seen some butcher half a$$ed jobs and you can spot them a mile away.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 26, 2021)

There is a beautiful bicentennial seat on ebay right now


----------



## Rayray (Sep 26, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not sure about the vinyl, but you need to take the pans apart. It is not something that is easy to do correctly from my understanding.I have seen some butcher half a$$ed jobs and you can spot them a mile away.



yeah, that is what I want to avoid. I would love to have someone who has experience do this for me if possible. The rivets are rusted and it will be nice to replace them without destroying my beautiful seat.

can you recommend anyone?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 26, 2021)

I have heard a few members mentioned but can not recall who. Post in wanted section. I believe @acurint  has sold some recovered seats he may have someone or does it himself. Also try posting in Stingray section someone will know.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks, I will reach out to him and ask. I also made a post in the "services" section as well. I'll post in the stingray section as well


----------



## acurint (Sep 26, 2021)

Good morning all, you do not have to remove the vinyl or take the seat apart, but it's definitely a careful process because you're essentially either drilling or snipping out the old rivets and of course that was never meant to be done, but it can be done.


----------



## Rayray (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks for the information. I just pm'd you


----------

